# Trigano Tribute 650 Shower Cubicle, seatbelt & life.



## 103888

Ooh Heck... I ordered my 650 Tribute having only seen the 550. Danum now have a production 650 in so I went to have a look and found out that I can not get into the shower cubicle!. I am not massive (14 stone) but the door I estimate is only 14" across. Looks like I will need to get the saw out when mine comes!

Another observation was the dreadful looking seat belt mounting that takes up a quarter of the seat back on the rear single forward facing seat, surely the could have come up with something a bit more pleasing to the eye. I had not seen this on the 550 because it did not have a seat belt on that seat, I wonder if the production model 550 will, i suppose it must have as I guess it needs on by law ...my Land Rover failed its MOT when I had put in a rear forward facing seat with no seatbelt.

The other shock was that the 650, eventhough it has a longer "sofa" seat than the 550, uses the passenger and driver seats as part of the beds. To me this is a backward step from the previous model. I would much rather have a good nights sleep than the extra cupboard, but that is a personal choice. All in all quite disapointed with the new Tribute compared the the 2006 model and the Firebrand Devon conversions but I have been told the 2008 model will address some of these niggles, still, I may be able to modify mine a bit when it comes.


----------



## grumpyman

It is a shame as the van for looks is cracking but this is what i said some months ago in a older post.

looking at the new version the 550 does not offer the same equipment as my old one ie Oven Fridge freezer and a 3rd seat.The 650 offers the same fridge freezer and a separate shower (which we would not use) If needs be i will look for a 2006 model better layout and cheaper.

Why they had to change the layout I do not know, the quality of the cushions in the new one is far better than mine but that apart they should have left well alone.I am 15 stone and 6.00 and can use the shower area.It is a shame as I said it is cosmetically pleasing to look at with a better engine.


----------



## oldenstar

I can confirm that the 550 does not have a third seat belt, so seats only two. The reason apparently is the lack of a legal anchorage point on this shorter model, while the longer 650 has a suitable point. Just as a point, would it be legal to have a lap belt retro-fitted to the 550?
We (or rather my wife) chose the 550 over the 650 for the following reasons-she did not feel the need for an oven (her department after all)- shorter and easier to park-the full height rear wardrobe on the offside of the 650 means that the rear door window is blocked off. This gives the 550 a much lighter and aerier feel-we can do without a seperate shower-finally we preferred the washroom, which is more or less the same as the old Tribute.
Time will tell how we get on with it, especially the sleeping arrangements, but I will report in a week or so.
Paul


----------



## wendick

We have been looking at downsizing to a pannel or hightop for a few months and are considering either the devon Prevonce, Tregano 550 or AS Symbol. Looking at these threads maybe the Tregano is out?


----------



## Fuzzyfelts

*Tribute 550*

We are looking at a Tribute 550 to replace our ageing Holdsworth Villa as it would be lovely to have a washroom. It seems to come out best in all our research into High Tops, the price is quite keen too. We will hopefully be able to look round one when we are away in May and make a final decision then.

Happy travelling to one and all.


----------



## oldenstar

Just looked at the measurements given by Trigano for the bed size of the 550, using the transverse double, without using the front seats.
According to the brochure this is 5ft 10ins by 4ft 10ins, and as I am only about 5ft 7, with SWMBO much shorter than that (definitely a bit wider than me though!!-shush), I think we should manage without disturbing the front seats.
Will report later. Picking van up Thursday, and off Friday for our first night out en-route to Peterborough.
How intrepid is that?-Haven't camped for about 25 years.
Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Trigano metry*

All you guys expecting imminent delivery:
We're well pleased for you and hope your Tribute lives up to all your expectations.
Lets us know what you think of it as soon as you can.
Looking forward to ours, which I'm told might be in the next week or two.
We have had a few little doubts about living with a smaller van after the Bessacarr (writing a review currently), and nearly changed for a CI Carioca. Soon passed though.
Have a great time a travelling, and try not to let the big grin dazzle oncoming traffic.
Enjoy!

Paul & Kath.


----------

